# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  أهمية المآتم الحسينية ودورها في إحياء معالم الدين

## محبة الزهراء*

علينا أن نعلم جميعاً بأن ما من شأنه إيجاد الوحدة بين المسلمين هي هذه المراسم السياسية، مراسم عزاء الأئمة الأطهار وخصوصاً سيد المظلومين والشهداء الإمام الحسين ( عليه السلام ) الذي صان عقيدة المسلمين وخصوصاً شيعة الأئمة الاثني عشر ( عليهم صلوات الله وسلامه ). 
***** 
لقد وردت تأكيدات كثيرة من قِبَلْ الأئمة ( عليهم السلام ) على إقامة عزاء سيد المظلومين ( عليه السلام )، باستمرار، والإبقاء على صوت مظلومية آل بيت رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) والاستمرار بفضح ظلم بني أُمية ( عليهم لعنة الله ) مع أنهم قد انقرضوا، وإدامة صيحة المظلوم بوجه الظالم، إن هذه الصيحة يجب أن تبقى حيةً مستمرةً، وإنّ بركات ذلك واضحة ملموسة اليوم في إيران حيث الحرب مع اليزيديين. 
حينما بدأ الدين يضعف وينهار بسبب تصرفات بعض رواد عصر صدر الإسلام ولم يـبق سوى بضعة أشخاص ملتزمين بهذا الدين، شاء الله تعالى أن ينهض الحسين بن علي ( عليه السلام ) ويوقظ الأمة بتضحياته وجُعِلَ للمشاركين في مراسم عزائه عليه السلام ثواباً جزيلاً من أجل إبقاء حالة الوعي لدى الناس، ولكي يصان أساس كربلاء من الاندثار والزوال، فكربلاء تقوم على أساس قلع قواعد الظلم والجور، وحث الناس على التوحيد ودفعهم نحو العدل والقسط. *
وفي مثل هذا الحال فإن من الضروري أن يتم التمسك بمراسم التعزية والمواكب التي تملك مثل هذا الأساس ومثل هذا الثواب لكي يلتزم الناس بها برغم كل الضغوط والمصاعب ولا يَدَعُونـَهَا، وإلا فإن جهود الإمام الحسين بن علي ( عليه السلام ) ستسحق بسرعة البرق، الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى تلاشي واندثار جهود ومساعي رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) التي بذلت لوضع أُسس ودعائم التشيع، بشكل كامل. 
إذن فعلى فرض أن الله تعالى يُثيب ويجزي القائمين بهذه الأعمال، فإنه ثواب مجعول لعمل صالح وثمرته بقاء دين الحق وأساس التشيع وفي ذلك سعادة الناس في الدنيا والآخرة، وبالنظر لوضع الشيعة في ذلك الحين والضغوط المختلفة التي كانوا يتلقونها من مخالفي الإمام علي بن أبي طالب ( عليه السلام ) فإن قيمة هذا العمل تفوق التّصور، والله - تبارك وتعالى - أعد لهم ما لا عين رأت ولا أُذن سمعت، وفي هذا كل العدالة. 
***** 
إن دماء سيد الشهداء ( عليه السلام ) هي التي جعلت دماء الشعوب المسلمة تغلي، ومواكب العزاء الحسيني العزيزة هي التي تحرك الناس وتهيجهم وتعدهم لحفظ الأهداف والمقاصد الإسلامية، وينبغي عدم التماهل أو التساهل في ذلك. 
***** 
إن الحق منتصر، ولكن للنصر مفاتيحٌ ورموزٌ ينبغي لنا العثور عليها ومعرفتها، علينا أن نعرف سر بقاء الشيعة طوال الزمن منذ عصر أمير المؤمنين ( سلام الله عليه ) حتى الآن، في الفترات التي كانت الشيعة لا تعدو جماعةً قليلةَ العددِ، أما الآن فقد صاروا كثيرين، طبعاً ليس بالقياس إلى الآخرين. 
علينا أن ندرك سر بقاء هذا المذهب وبقاء البلدان الإسلامية والشيعية، وعلينا أن نحفظه. وأحد هذه الرموز الكبيرة - وهو أكبرها - قضية سيد الشهداء ( عليه السلام ) وعلينا أن نحفظ هذا الرمز، ونهتم بهذه المجالس التي كانت تقام على مر التاريخ وبأمر الأئمة ( عليهم السلام ). 
لا يظن بعض هؤلاء الشبان أن هذه المجالس ما هي إلاّ مجالس للبكاء، 
وعلينا الآن أن نَكُفّ عن البكاء، هذا هو الخطأ الذي يقعون فيه. 
***** 
لقد ذكر النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) الأساس الذي حفظ كل شيء حتى الآن فقد قال ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) : " وأنا من حسين " أي أنه هو الذي يحفظ الدين، وإن هذه التضحية وهذا الفداء هما اللذان حفظا الإسلام، وإن علينا نحن أن نحفظه. 
بعض هؤلاء الشبان ليسوا ملتفتين إلى الحقيقة، هم يتعرضون إلى الإيحاء من قبل أشخاص لا يريدون للشعائر أن تبقى أساساً، فالخطابة تقوم بتهييج عواطف الناس وتُحَمِّلُهُمْ على تسجيل حضورهم الفعّال في كل الميادين. 
فعندما رأى الناس سيد الشهداء ( عليه السلام ) يُقدِّم شُبّانَهُ في ساحة الحرب فيقطعون إرباً إرباً هان عليهم أن يقدِّموا أبناءهم، وبهذا الحب للشهادة أخذ شعبنا يتطور ويتقدم، وهذا رمز العطاء الذي ورثناه من كربلاء انعكس على جميع نواحي حياتنا. فصار أبناء شعبنا يتمنون الشهادة، الشهادة التي كان الإمام الحسين ( عليه السلام ) سيدها المطلق فهو سيد الشهداء 
( عليه السلام )، والبعض من الشبان لا يفهمون بأن هذا هو الذي حفظ الدين، أما أولئك الذين يدركون السر فهم يلقنون الشبان ويخدعونهم.*

----------

